# Computer Based Testing: Using a white board and sharpy?



## john103 (Sep 18, 2013)

Anyone angry about the fact that we will not be able to use pencil and paper to work out equations...? Only get to use a small white board and sharpy for the computer based testing. I took several certification exams at the same testing center which is in Metairie, the white board was okay b/c I only had to work out a few problems by hand.. However, I can't imagine how using it for the EIT/exam ! anyone tried using a sharpy to solve equations? it will suck. Being left handed, it will smear very easy, and also what about going back to your work later on, it will be erased ! Also, the sharpy will likely be out of ink.

Also, the reference manual will electronic too, no hard copy at your table. I wonder if they wil be smart and allow for the option for the manual to be on the same screen as the actual question so you can see them both at the same time? Probably not I bet if you click on one, the other will most definitely minimize ! will force you to go back and forth. Only good thing if it is electronic, I wonder if you can do a "word search" ??

Maybe I'm old school, but I hate viewing electronic documents, I really need a hard copy in front of me so I can see multiple pages at one time and be able to flip fast.

Anyone else mad about the new format?

thanks


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 18, 2013)

yes the reference manual will be word searchable.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Sep 18, 2013)

john103 said:


> Anyone angry about the fact that we will not be able to use pencil and paper to work out equations...? Only get to use a small white board and sharpy for the computer based testing. I took several certification exams at the same testing center which is in Metairie, the white board was okay b/c I only had to work out a few problems by hand.. However, I can't imagine how using it for the EIT/exam ! anyone tried using a sharpy to solve equations? it will suck. Being left handed, it will smear very easy, and also what about going back to your work later on, it will be erased ! Also, the sharpy will likely be out of ink.
> Also, the reference manual will electronic too, no hard copy at your table. I wonder if they wil be smart and allow for the option for the manual to be on the same screen as the actual question so you can see them both at the same time? Probably not I bet if you click on one, the other will most definitely minimize ! will force you to go back and forth. Only good thing if it is electronic, I wonder if you can do a "word search" ??
> 
> Maybe I'm old school, but I hate viewing electronic documents, I really need a hard copy in front of me so I can see multiple pages at one time and be able to flip fast.
> ...


There is a huge FAQ section on cbt.ncees.org that answers a lot of your questions. Here's one of NCEES' comments about the scratch work notebook - it' doesn't sound like what you describe:

"We’ll be putting out more information about the laminated notebooks as we get closer to implementation of CBT in 2014. The dimensions are 8½” x 14½”. It is spiral bound at the top (portrait orientation) so that you can flip between pages. It is made up of five laminated sheets. The cover lists procedures for the testing center, but the remaining nine pages (front and back) are lined like graph paper. There should be ample room for most examinees to do scratch work for each section without having to erase. The marker is fine-tipped and the size and weight of a standard ink pen."


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 18, 2013)

Wow I hate to say this but that sounds like an incredibly bad idea...


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 19, 2013)

^all part of the transition learning process...hopefully. I agree with you on the bad idea.


----------



## John QPE (Sep 19, 2013)

I don't like this at all. Hopefully they don't start this with the PE any time soon.


----------



## john103 (Sep 19, 2013)

thanks for the link to those comments... I'm one who likes to write the page # or a note next to a problem I can't solve on the first pass (from the handbook), so when I come back to it on second pass I dont have to start from scratch. Can immediately pick up where I left off. Only 9 laminated pages is not enough space to track 115 problems. The computer program allows you to "mark" a problem so you can skip it and come back to it later, but you can't write notes. At 115 questions, let's say only 1/2 requires a calculation, only 9 pages available, that's 6 or 7 problems on 1 page, using a sharpie... = pain in the butttttt. - And will probably have to erase some problems to make room for others. There will be no double checking your work at the end b/c it will all be erased. Can you imagine doing a truss problem and converting units using this? will take entire page. I know, I just have to get over it ! It's still a bad idea. I've taken many exams for work at this same testing center, 99% chance that your sharpie will run out of ink, and have to wait for the 1 person watching over the 15-20 computer terminals to give you another one, which will be just as bad. I'm serious. From experience. ha


----------



## envirotex (Sep 19, 2013)

definitely discriminates against lefties.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Sep 20, 2013)

envirotex said:


> definitely discriminates against lefties.




As a lefty myself, isn't that just life in general?


----------



## envirotex (Sep 20, 2013)

^^^I feel your pain, as I am left-handed as well.

It just seems that this really could be a legitimate reason for some sort of legal intervention. Most of the time, I just sigh and smear everything when I'm using a whiteboard...at least I'm not standing in front of what I'm writing. This could potentially cause others to have an unfair advantage...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm glad I already have my PE.


----------



## envirotex (Sep 20, 2013)

Capt Worley PE said:


> I'm glad I already have my PE.


QFT.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 20, 2013)

can you imagine tryign to take the PE with that! I know it is progress and other occupations have online licensure testing...but i really hope a lot of changes are made before they allow the PE to go CBT.


----------



## iwire (Oct 2, 2013)

I will pray to God that I will passed the PE exam this month so I don't have to deal with computer based exam. Somehow, I have this mental block taking test on computer....i am old school even though I am relatively young!


----------

